# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  SAFlashPlayer

## Erekle

Файл SAFlashPlayer.exe_ получен 2008.07.15 11:18:36 (CET)
АнтивирусВерсияОбновлениеРезультат

AhnLab-V32008.6.18.12008.06.18-
AntiVir7.8.0.552008.06.18-
Authentium5.1.0.42008.06.18W32/Heuristic-210!Eldorado
Avast4.8.1195.02008.06.17-
AVG7.5.0.5162008.06.17-
BitDefender7.22008.06.18-
CAT-QuickHeal9.502008.06.17(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV0.93.12008.06.18PUA.Packed.UPack-3
DrWeb4.44.0.091702008.06.18-
eSafe7.0.15.02008.06.17-
eTrust-Vet31.6.58842008.06.18-
Ewido4.02008.06.17-
F-Prot4.4.4.562008.06.18W32/Heuristic-210!Eldorado
Fortinet3.14.0.02008.06.18-
GData2.0.7306.10232008.06.18-
IkarusT3.1.1.26.02008.06.18Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pux.d
Kaspersky7.0.0.1252008.06.18-
McAfee53192008.06.17New Malware.aj
Microsoft1.36042008.06.18-
NOD32v231952008.06.17-
Norman5.80.022008.06.17W32/Smalltroj.DMBB
Panda9.0.0.42008.06.18-
Rising20.49.21.002008.06.18Packer.Win32.Upack.a
Sophos4.30.02008.06.18-
Sunbelt3.0.1153.12008.06.15Trojan-PWS.Win32.LdPinch.bkq
Symantec102008.06.18Infostealer.Gampass
TheHacker6.2.92.3542008.06.18-
TrendMicro8.700.0.10042008.06.18PAK_Generic.006
VBA323.12.6.72008.06.17suspected of Trojan-PSW.Game.39 (paranoid heuristics)
VirusBuster4.3.26:92008.06.12Packed/Upack
Webwasher-Gateway6.6.22008.06.18Win32.Malware.gen#Upack (suspicious)

Дополнительная информация
File size: 446016 bytes
MD5...: 5f1f686d514743d58f5a93c7a1358216
SHA1..: 8cd60ee6436c1ef0fbfddcdddb7a4247181482bb
SHA256: ad760b2103e6c605147dde6160544ab3bac43955404f6d6116  51cf0f9be4439a
SHA512: ef532df5d09719e1daf066a7bcdf57e3a36f1ecf59a6d2dfef  ffbba1bcb3374c<BR>2da16e5935e2ab6e466d4937f3d22f6a  bf481d50793de57e4dcb1edf3325d0cb
PEiD..: -
PEInfo: PE Structure information<BR><BR>
( base data )<BR>
entrypointaddress.: 0x401018<BR>
timedatestamp.....: 0x4011e0be (Sat Jan 24 03:04:30 2004)<BR>
machinetype.......: 0x14c (I386)<BR><BR>
( 3 sections )<BR>
name viradd virsiz rawdsiz ntrpy md5<BR>__b 0x1000 0x1b5000 0x1f0 4.74 3665fc7ce4e573dea75adfd1beeb400c<BR>.Upack 0x1b6000 0x9e000 0x6cc40 7.96 0df0f1004edd5c322d4fb8a724096b37<BR>.ByDwing 0x254000 0x1000 0x1f0 4.74 3665fc7ce4e573dea75adfd1beeb400c<BR><BR>
( 0 imports ) <BR><BR>
( 0 exports ) <BR>
packers (Kaspersky): PE_Patch, UPack
packers (F-Prot): UPack
packers (Authentium): UPack
__________________________________

Файл обнаружен в базе системных и безопасных объектов AVZ

__________________________________

(Нежданно-негаданно "найден" Симантеком (который стал находить этого Гампасса подозрительно часто).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Загрузите файл сюда http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=26543

----------


## Surfer

Для флешплеера размер маловат  :Smiley: )

----------


## Erekle

Загрузил.
Так это (отдельная) версия 7.0 r14, потому и мал.
(Свою работу делает года 2 исправно)

----------

